# Finding my old 70 GTO



## BigDBigD (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi to all. I am new to the GTO forum and am looking for information. In the fall of 1969 I bought a new 70 GTO. As the family got bigger, I had to sell it. I have the VIN and am wondering if there is any way to do a search to see where it is now (or if it even exists anymore).


----------



## larry.witzigreuter (Nov 22, 2016)

I am in the same boat, have the vin for a 66 and looking for the current owner. Please let me know if you find the answer.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would start with the DMV of the last state you know the car was registered in :nerd:. There might be a trail to pick up somewhere. Good luck fellas.


----------



## bobboo (Nov 30, 2016)

Display the vin here and I will check my 70


----------



## 03Marauderman (Dec 29, 2018)

Great topic....Back in the day I had one 65 & three 66....Have the vin for all. My experience with the NYS DMV is not old car friendly. I was tortured when I tried to get a replacement registration for my 61 Bonneville. At first they said it couldn't be done, then after on line research, I found that it could be done by tracing the vin on the post on a piece of paper, along with a pic of it....Naturally their database didn't turn up anything so they gave me a temporary registration. Now that enough years have gone by, I can get a Transferable Registration in the event I wanted to sell the car.... Titles did not appear till 1973 in NY......Getting back to having the DMV track down a vintage car....Good Luck..... ain't happening in my neck of the woods.....Would love to find a service who would track down lost & missing cars....


----------

